# olentangy curious about the dam removals



## matt (Nov 27, 2005)

i'm curious about why that the small rollerdams and such 
have been decided to be removed
just wondering
thanks


----------



## rweis (Dec 20, 2005)

Not sure of the science, but it's my understanding that the oxygen levels will be higher without the dam. Also, the rollers stops fish movemnt back up the river. A big part of this is to just return the river to a more natural state. Just think of the great riffles that will be created by the dam debris.


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

rweis - I hope they either leave the debris or put large rocks / boulders in. It raises the oxygen level and keeps the water cooler.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

I also heard it was to hinder the kyakers up in delaware that love to run river when it is high they mess around at the rollers and have had ones get in trouble getting caught up in hydro effect at dams. Might be hogwash but that is what a city guy up here mentioned and that they were in need of repair and cheaper to just take out.


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

People and money factors. That I believe.


----------



## Mojohook (Apr 13, 2006)

Any info on which ones will be removed? Is it just in Del. or down into Cols. too?


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

My understanding is the all of them are to be removed.


----------



## Utard (Dec 10, 2006)

So when is this removal process going to begin and do we know what the projected time frame for completion is? I was planning on getting in there sometime soon to see what kind of fishies i could find. I definately don't want to be there while they're destroying those things.


----------



## Mojohook (Apr 13, 2006)

Live2Fish said:


> My understanding is the all of them are to be removed.


Cool!!!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

They removed two dams on the Cuyahoga River to improve water flow and get higher oxygen levels in the water. 
That way the Fish Creek sewage treatment plant could spew more treated sewage into the river without costly upgrades and still meet river quality guidelines.
May be something similar in Columbus.


----------



## brhoff (Sep 28, 2006)

http://www.cenews.com/article.asp?id=1545


Check this out...lot's of info.

Too bad most low heads look to tempting to walk across, people get killed.


----------

